
How Harvard Law threw down the gauntlet to the RIAA - jasonlbaptiste
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2009/02/tell-the-riaa-to-take-a-hike-how-harvard-law-threw-down-the-gauntlet.ars
======
divia
I'm a big fan of the flaming gauntlet picture that accompanies this article.

~~~
sounddust
reminds me of this story:

<http://www.theonion.com/content/node/31267>

------
electromagnetic
I hope this ends bad for the RIAA. It bodes well that there's a young judge on
the bench, not some 70 year old who doesn't know how to turn on a computer.

